# R&B chord embellishment lesson



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great lesson Robert. I've been getting back into the triad inversion stuff lately so this'll fit right in with my current routine. This is the stuff that's quite often overlooked and forgotten about in certain genres.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you, I am delighted to hear this.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Great stuff. I can smell the flowers.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

What's the scent like?


----------

